# Don Pepin Garcia Blue Generosos Cigar Review - A tasty big, strong cigar with a great price!



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Don Pepin Garcia Blue Generosos Cigar Review - A tasty big, strong cigar with a great price!*

I got 3 of these in a Top 25 sampler of Pepin. The band on this stick is attracitive and thick. Mine burned flawlessly and lasted over 2 hours. I...

Read the full review here: Don Pepin Garcia Blue Generosos Cigar Review - A tasty big, strong cigar with a great price!


----------

